# Saiun from the Stone Age - Farpro's C6N Out of Box



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

As most of you know, I do tend to favour the oddballs and obscurities of modelling, both in terms of subject matter and manufacturer. Well, this one’s definitely a win in both departments!

When I was in one of my local shops in the winter, the owner had dug out a bunch of Farpro kits. These are just the “export” version of the ancient Aoshima kits from the early ‘60s. I’d never heard of them, but there were a number of interesting planes in there, like the A7M Reppu and the C6N Myrt. Since I didn’t want to pay $40+ for the Sword kit, I opted for the $8 Myrt. I got what I paid for!

Check out this ancient relic here, and breathe a sigh of relief that you don’t have to build it. It’s on my bench now, so I can say with authority that it’s a rather big dog of a kit. Lots of work in there, but I do so love me a loser!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/farpro-172-c6n-saiun-myrt-oob/*


----------



## Laspalmas (Aug 24, 2020)

Was not that bad, I just built one in 3 hours. It will be going to a Naval museum in the US (I am in Canada)


----------



## Laspalmas (Aug 24, 2020)

Another shot


----------



## Laspalmas (Aug 24, 2020)

Really was not that bad for a $2 kit


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Laspalmas (Aug 24, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Box art is a little underwelming! I liked how these old kits had tons of working features - too bad the detail for folded wings, etc. wasn't there.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Clean build LasPalmas - not bad for $2!!!!!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

That is nice work, especially in that short a time-frame! Well done!

You can see mine here:

Farpro 1/72 Nakajima C6N1 Saiun (Myrt)


----------

